# Arrows hitting target at angle



## jkerrsd

My arrows are hitting the target where I'm aiming, but they're coming in at an angle, most always from the left. I've been to my local bow shop, and they adjusted my whisker biscuit and watched my form (which they said was great), but they're still hitting at an angle. I make it a point to not torque the bow. I hold it open handed. And I let it fall forward on release without "peeking". I'm thinking maybe I need to move my whisker biscuit some more? Also, on all of my arrows (Gold Tip XT Hunter 5575's with 2" HP Vanes) the fletching is, I'll say warped, on the odd vane. I've made sure that the none of the vanes line up with the opening in the whisker biscuit, but beyond that, I'm not sure what to look for, but I'm wondering if that may have something to do with my problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. In addition, I'm shooting a Martin Cheetah at 56lbs with a 28" Draw length.


----------



## storm40

your arrow spine may be to stiff.try a lighter spined arrow or a heavier tip.


----------



## wolbear

Or, depending on what type of target you are using, it could be turning the arrows upon impact.


----------



## Stryder

wolbear said:


> Or, depending on what type of target you are using, it could be turning the arrows upon impact.


Yep...the target "grabbing" the arrow will give you a false impact. I stuggled with this while tuning using a new rinehart target. I would paper tune and get great holes to start walk back tuning, but the arrows kept impacting at all angles making me think the centershot or nock point were off. Went back to paper and retuned to bullet holes...went back and forth a couple of times until my brain finally kicked in...switched back to my old bag target and the arrows started hitting perfect straight. So lesson learned...dont turn with foam targets as they will steer the arrow where it wants to.


----------



## jkerrsd

They are bag targets at our local archery range, which isn't very well maintained. I will try shooting another target and see if anything changes.


----------



## Cajun83

jkerrsd said:


> They are bag targets at our local archery range, which isn't very well maintained. I will try shooting another target and see if anything changes.


bags will do that, its the inconsistency in the filling. try to find a solid foam target and shoot a couple shots close together. should see the difference immediately.


----------



## jj141979

Can you see the arrow wobble in flight????? If not I wouldnt worry about it!!


----------



## jkerrsd

I am worried about it because shooting at a quartering away deer, that angle could mean the difference between hitting the vitals or not.


----------



## jkerrsd

Ok. I tried a different type of target, and they're still coming in angling from the left. Would it more likely be the spine of my arrows, or my rest needing adjusting? I suppose adjusting the rest is the cheapest thing to try first. If my arrows are angling in from the left, would I move my rest to the right?


----------



## luftmech

I developed this problem when I put some 1.5 fusion vanes on, yet the 2.1 fly great. I would hazzard to guess it is a vane issue from my experience, possible not enough ? or contact ? I switched broadheads ( same weight diff head) with the smaller vanes and the problem went away


----------



## nag

On some bows you can't move the rest too far to the right because the fletch will hit the cables. So look for that when changing the rests position.
But I'm thinking you need to have the point of the arrow moved left.

Most bows have a center shot somewhere in the range of 11/16th to 1".
Measure that from the center of your arrow to the riser and move your W.B.
Then shoot. If the arrows are correctly spined to your bow, meaning bow poundage and arrow spine, the arrow should go into the target straight.

Don't be afraid of moving your rest....sounds like you can't make it any worse, but you should note the rests horizontal and vertical starting point anyway.....just in case you need to put it back.


----------



## jkerrsd

Can you explain measuring from the arrow to the riser a little more?


----------



## mrfitsall

I've seen this demonsrtated. Just put your ruler up to your riser and measure to the center of the arrow. 13/16 is where to start . So if you're a RH shooter hold the ruler with your left paw up against the riser and measure the center of the arrow. Simple enough?


----------



## nomad11

No..not a vane issue, that is something that can compensate for other problems. Arrow/riser....with your rest at full draw, or with an arrow in a bisquit..measure from from the arrow centerline to the nearest point on the riser...i.e what is the distance from the inside of the riser to the arrow's centerline? That is the distance being asked....


----------



## mrfitsall

Did your shop paper tune your setup for you? If not, you should start there with you shooting the bow of course. Be patient , and research as much info as you can get. You'll get there.


----------



## nag

jkerrsd said:


> Can you explain measuring from the arrow to the riser a little more?


I have a 6" piece of an aluminum arrow that I marked to 13/16th. I use it like a ruler.
Place one end on the riser, and while lifting the arrow, hold your new ruler above the arrow while pressing the end of the aluminum tube against the inside of the riser. You'll get a pretty visual on where the center shot is. It shouldn't be too far one way or the other from the marked line.


----------

